# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*لاشك أن الصباح هو بعث جديد لحياة جديدة، ومن الواجب على الإنسان
 أن يطرح ثوبه القديم ليلبس لصباحه المختلف ثوباً آخر، وأن يصحح كثيراً 
من أخطائه، ويتخلى عن كثير من عاداته، ويتطلع إلى يوم متميز يكون 
فيه أكثر صدقا مع عقله وقلبه ...
الصباح ولادة للأمل، ومبعث للتفاؤل ومشرق للعمل، لاتدري به إلا إذا 
استيقظت فيه، ولاتحس به إلا إذا شاهدت بياضه وشممت هواءه، 
وملأت أجواء روحك بصوت عصافيره ونقاء أساريره وصمت هدوئه
أسعد الله صباح احبتى بمغفرته ورضوانه وجعلنى واياكم من أوليائه 
صبحكم الله بالخير والسعادة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الصدى)

غارزيتو سعيد بتألق سيلا و بالمستوى الرفيع لعمر بخيت
المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانيه بتونس امام الاولمبي التونسي مساء اليوم
الممتاز يعاود الانطلاق اليوم بثلاث مباريات .. والاتحاد يتجاهل مذكره المريخ 
الغاني كوفي : لا اريد الحديث عن قرار شطبي لانها مرحله وانتهت
الفاتح خضر : سنحسم ملف مباراة المريخ و الامل في غضون شاعات
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الزعيم)

المريخ يواجه المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي بـ(المنزه)
سالمون : تعاهدنا علي القتال من اجل لقب الابطال 
كتيبة النجوم تتدرب لـ(210) دقيقة امس
متوكل : لن نتراجع و ماضون في طريقنا مع الاستئنافات حتي النهاية
المريخ يرحب بمواجهة العلمة يوم الاحد
المريخ يتدرب صباحا و تدريبات سباحة و جاكوزي نهارا
علي جعفر يحتج بسبب وضعه مع بلة و اوكرا و طالب ان يتقدم عليهما بعشرة امتار
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفة الزاوية)
يواجه المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي مسأء اليووم تنافس رهيب بين نجوم المريخ لاقتحام التوليفه
سباقات ماراثونيه للاعبي الاحمر.. وابراهومه واوكرا وشمس الاسرع
اكتمال مذكره المريخ القانونيه ضد مقرر الاستئنافات .. والطريفي رئيسا لبعثه الجزائر
مفأجاه .اجتماع مجلس الاتحاد يتجاهل المنتخب ... واستقاله جماعيه لقطاع السنيه بالهلال
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات: سنحسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل قريباً


أكد الفاتح خضر مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا أن لجنة الاستئنافات 
العليا ستقوم بحسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل في غضون الساعات
 القليلة المقبلة مؤكداً أن كل ما يدور في الشارع الرياضي ماهي 
الا اجتهادات ضارة تؤدي إلى الصراعات والأزمات مشيراً إلى أن القرار 
النهائي لم يصدر بعد من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لأنه يتوقف على طلب
 الفحص وبعد ذلك سيخرج قرار اللجنة ومالم يحدث جديد سيكون قرار اللجنة
 السابق هو السائد حتى الآن وتابع: نعمل بمهنية كبيرة ونعرف القانون ولا نعرف
 الأندية والأشخاص وشعارنا أن نطبّق القانون حتى نرضي ضمائرنا وحتى نكون على 
قدر المسئولية التي تصدينا لها وأدينا قسم الولاء لها وبالتالي سنخرج بالقرار الذي يرضي
 ضمائرنا وقد لا يرضي كل الأطراف بالتأكيد لكن في النهاية نطبّق القانون ولا نعرف المجاملة لأي جهة.










*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المريخ يواجه أولمبي تونس مساء اليوم



يخوض فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الخامسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت تونس السابعة بتوقيت السودان تجربته الودية الثانية من خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بتونس حيث يواجه الأولمبي التونسي على ملعب المنزه بالعاصمة تونس، وسيمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ فرصة المشاركة للعناصر التي لم تشارك في مباراة رابطة المحترفين أمس الأول إلى جانب الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا، وسيمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة في الفترة الصباحية على أن يتوجهوا لملعب المنزه لمواجهة الأولمبي التونسي عصر اليوم وسيركّز الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على تشكيلته في المباراة الودية التي سيخوضها مساء اليوم أمام الأولمبي التونسي على العناصر التي لم تظهر في مباراة الفريق الأولى أمام رابطة المحترفين أمس الأول إلى جانب إشراك الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه وثلاثي الفريق الرديف مازن شمس الفلاح وشيبون وابراهيم محجوب وسيحرص الفرنسي غارزيتو على الوقوف أكثر على مدى استفادة اللاعبين من التدريبات الأخيرة التي نفّذها الفريق في معسكره الحالي بتونس، وسيركّز الفرنسي على هذه التجربة أكثر على اعتبار أنها الأخيرة للفريق قبل عودة البعثة للخرطوم يوم الأحد المقبل والانخراط في الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق على صعيد دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال بالاضافة إلى مباريات الفريق في مسابقة كأس السودان والقسم الثاني من الدوري، وسيعمل الفرنسي على الاستفادة من غياب اللاعبين الدوليين والذين غادروا للخرطوم من أجل إتاحة الفرصة لأكبر من عناصره في مباراة اليوم أمام الأولمبي التونسي بحيث يتوقع أن يشرك الحارس ايهاب زغبير في المرمى منذ البداية على أن يجلس اليوغندي جمال سالم على مقاعد البدلاء خاصة وأن الأخير التحق بمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء قبل أيام معدودة وسيعمل مدرب الحراس الفرنسي نيكولاس على التركيز أكثر على جمال سالم حتى يتأكد من جاهزية الحارس الأول للفريق لحماية مرمى المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم وتحديداً على صعيد دور المجموعات.










*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻗﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻌﺎﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺭﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺜﻼﺙ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺗﺴﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺜﻼﺙ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ
ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﻌﺮﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﻝ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﻘﺎﻡ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺑﻜﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ
ﻳﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﻫﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺴﻼﻭﻱ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الإتحاد العام يؤكد إستمرار برنامج الدورة الثانية للممتاز 





 أمن الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم على برنامج الدورة الثانية لدوري سودانى الممتاز والتى راعت مشاركة المنتخب الوطنى الأول لكرة القدم في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية 2017م بالجابون والمنتخب الأولمبي في نهائيات كل الألعاب الإفريقية الكنغو 2015م وناديي الهلال والمريخ في دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وظروف الإضاءة في بعض الإتحادات المحلية أثناء شهر رمضان المعظم.


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو : سعادتي كبيرة بتألق سيلا وعمر بخيت 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / ابدى مدرب المريخ دييغو سعادته بتألق اللاعبين محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت وقال انهما لم يخلاه و قدم مستويات مميزة اكدت جهزيتهما للمشاركة مع المريخ في الابطال و الدوري الممتاز مبينا انهما اضافة حقيقية لكشوفات المريخ 





*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب فاروق على الجهد الرائع
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*السلاطين و الفرسان في مواجهة نارية بالنقعة 




يستقبل مريخ عصر اليوم الاهلي الخرطوم وذلك ضمن مباريات دوري الدرجة الممتازة لدورتها الثانية يدخل سلاطين الفاشر المباراة في المركز الرابع وخلفهم جماهيرهم الغفيرة التي ستتدافع بكثافة لملعب النقعة لمؤازرة الاحمر الغربي في مواجهة الفرسان ويعمل المدرب الخبير شرف الدين أحمد موسي للتشبث بالمركز الرابع والمحافظة عليه وأنتظار الفرصة للتقدم للمراكز الصدارية فيما يدخل الاهلي الخرطومي المباراة في وضع سيئ للغاية وهو المتواجد في المركز الثالث عشر من المنافسة 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*نسبة لأهمية مباريات دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا فقد تقرر أن يقود بعثات الأندية الخارجية في مبارياتها أحد ضباط الإتحاد  وسيترأس بعثة نادي المريخ للجزائر في يوليو المقبل  الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وسيترأس بعثة الهلال إلى الكنغو الديموقراطية الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.وأكد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إهتمامه الكبير بمشاركة ناديي المريخ و الهلال في مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا وضرورة تهيئة الأجواء الملائمة لهما لتحقيق النتائج المنتظرة وحسن تمثيل الوطن والتعاون والتنسيق مع الناديين في كافة التفاصيل التي تسهل من مهمتهما وهما يمثلان البلاد في هذا المحفل الرياضي الكبير
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*بعثتنا ما لقو غير الطريفي ده زول يقودها
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




المقبل الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وسيترأس بعثة الهلال إلى الكنغو الديموقراطية الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.



..., ما لقيتو لينا الا الرشاشة ده يرأس بعثة المريخ؟؟؟؟ مفروض  اسامة للمريخ والتاني داك للهلال  ياهو شبهم ..
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الارباب يواصل الكتابة عبر (سودانا فوق) بعنوان أضلاع مثلث كردونةحملت الأيام الأخيرة بعض أحاديث من أقلام الفقاعات والهجيص والذين عهدنا أنَّ خيالاتهم المريضة قد أدمنت أن تصوِّر لهم و ، بأبعاد ثلاثية و غير ذلك من التقنيات الحديثة ، أن بمقدورهم توجيه الرأي العام بأكمله وفق ما يرمون إليه و يشتهون .
و قديماً قيل بأن من الميسور لك أن تخدع بعض الناس لبعض الوقت ولكن المستحيل بعينه أن تخدع كل الناس لكل الوقت فالناس ، كل الناس ، بصر و بصيرة لأن غيبت عليهم العاطفة و عدم وقوفهم على كل الحقائق حيناً فأن المؤكد أن البصيرة لها سلطتها و سطوتها و سيادتها التي لا ينال منها زيف و زبد ولا يصيبها ضعف أو رمد .
أخاف أن ألج بحراً لا حيلة لي ولا قدرة على متلاطم أمواجه ولا ما يغشاها من أمواج عاتية تأتي من بعيد و قريب لذا كان دأبي و مذهبي دائما أن أعرض لما أعرف و أملك ناصيته و أتجاوز غيره مما لا أعرف حتى لا يقال بأنني جاهل بذلك من أن يقال عني بأنني جاهل و جهول و مزيِّف للحقائق لاوٍ لأعناقها لأرضي هذا أو أغضب ذاك .
هكذا طالت الخصومة و الفجور فيها الديون و طالت الخصومة المتحجرة و الأحقاد المتفجرة وما علم مثلث كردونة ، و إعتذاري لمثلث برمودا بكلِّ ما عرف عنه من مصائب و سوءات ، ما علم مثلث كردونة بأنهم يضرمون على صويحبهم ناراً لم تخمد أصلاً مع كل محاولات الإطفاء البائسة .
إسألوا أخي طه و أخي محمد حمزة الكوارتي عن الحاوي و غيره من رجالات ظلوا داعمين للهلال بإستحياء أخفوا به أسماءهم  ليطلق عليهم غيرهم من الأسماء ما يتخيرون وما كان حياؤهم إلا أن عطاءهم قد كان مصحوباً بخجل و إحساس بالتقصير لأن كل ما يبذل في الهلال لهو أقل من حق الهلال و إستحقاقه من كل هلالي .
ثم اسالواعن أولئك الأهلة الأوفياء الخلَّص الذين فقدوا ما فقدوا ممَّا جمعوه طيلة مسيرات حفلت بالجهد المضني والعائد المغني والذي قدموه ، وأكثر منه ، للهلال ومازادهم ذلك إلا عشقاً خرافياً وارتباطاً أزلياً بهذا الهلال الأعظم … الا رحمك الله يا أخانا الأكبر و كبيرنا الأبهر … و طيبنا الأطيب و قائدنا الأرهب الطيب عبد الله … و ألا رحمك الله يا أخانا الحبيب و عبقرينا الرهيب القائد المصادم و الفذ عبدالمجيد منصور فقد أعطيتما و ما أستبقيتما شيئاً و سطرتما أسميكما في سفر التاريخ الهلالي الخالد …. ورحم الله من مضى و أطال في عمر من بقي ممن مشوا على هذا الطريق الهلالي المضيئ الوضيئ .
ثم بعد أسألوا أحد أضلاع مثلث كردونة هذا ” المستخبي ” الذي ظهر أخيرا ليعطينا بالتفصيل عن هذه المساهمات التي يقول عنها جاءت من كردونة !! ، فأنا ، و بصفتي رئيساً أسبق لمجلس إدارة نادي الهلال أذكر ما رددناه ، أورفضاناه ، بصورته التي كان فيها ما فيها من إساءة للهلال فما جاء من (دعم) أو حافز يقدِّمه مدير مكتبه و الأخ الفنان كمال ترباس في مكتب الكاردينال و إصرارهم على حضور اللاعبين فردا فردا لتسليمهم الحافز ؟ و نسيت أن أقول بأن من أتوا بهم من المصورين لم يقنعوا من الغنيمة بالإياب إذ إنتهزوا الفرصه ليصوِّروا الدولارات و الفخيم ترباس .
و جنيهات يوسف السماني التي جاء بها لإستاد الخرطوم لا تخرج من هذا المستنقع الآسن فالهلال قد جاء ولاعبوه الفوارس للإستاد لأداء تمرين لا لأداء فاصل عابث و خبيث من التسوُّل لذلك جاء ردُّ الكابتن صاعقاً و قاتلاً ليقنع من جاءوا بذلك بالصورة … و الصورة فقط .
هل أنا في  حاجة أن أقول لكم بأن الهلال أكبر من كل هذا الذي لا يشبهه و لا يشبه أيَّ نادٍ من أندية السودان ؟؟
لقد فعل الأخ أشرف خيراً حينما أذعن للمنطق و الحق و جاء بحافزه و بنفسه للنادي ليقدمه للأبناء اللاعبين معززين مكرمين في عرينهم .
لم ينته الحديث عن هذا العبث هنا …. ثم أن الحديث عن الديون لحديث ذو شجون .

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الإتحاد يؤمن على مشاركة النمور والكوماندوز في سيكافابعد الإطلاع علي الرسالة الواردة من إتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) والتى تحدد المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا للأندية حسب ترتيب روليت الدوري من الأول وحتى الرابع وبعد تعذر مشاركة ناديي الهلال والمريخ لإرتباطهما ببطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا مرحلة المجموعات فقد تقرر أن يشارك السودان بثالث الدوري نادى الأهلي شندي ورابع الدوري نادى الخرطوم الوطني وذلك وفق خطاب إتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا والشروط التي وضعها للمشاركة في البطولة.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*في التجربه الوديه الأخيره
 المنزه يستضيف مواجهه المريخ والأولمبي التونسي
  يواجه المريخ في الخامسه من عصر اليوم(السابعه بتوقيت السودان) المنتخب  الأولمبي التونسي وذلك علي أرضيه إستاد المنزه بالعاصمه التونسيه، وتعتبر  مواجهه اليوم التجربه الوديه الأخيره التي يلعبها المريخ من خلال معسكره  الحالي بتونس، وسيعمل الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ علي الدفع  بكل العناصر المتواجده مع الفريق حاليآ بعد مغادره سداسي المنتخب تونس  وإلتحاقهم بتدريبات صقور الجديان، ويعول غارزيتو علي المواجهه في معرفه  الوضع البدني للاعبيه قبل أيام فقط من نهايه المعسكر.
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الزعيم يصل الخرطوم صباح الأحد
ابلغ الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين ببرنامج الفريق حتي العوده إلي السودان، وسيرتاح اللاعبون صباح اليوم فيما سيلعبون تجربه المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي مساء،علي أن يؤدي الفريق تدريبآ وحيدآ صباح غد الجمعه، وتم تخصيص الفتره المسائيه للتسوق وزياره أهم معالم العاصمه التونسيه، وسيختتم الفريق تدريباته صباح السبت وسيغادر إلي الخرطوم عقب تناول اللاعبين لوجبه الإفطار مباشره، لتصل البعثه إلي الخرطوم في الحاديه عشره من صباح الأحد.








*

----------


## عز الدين

*الزعيم يصل الخرطوم صباح الأحد



  ابلغ الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين ببرنامج الفريق حتي العوده إلي  السودان، وسيرتاح اللاعبون صباح اليوم فيما سيلعبون تجربه المنتخب الأولمبي  التونسي مساء،علي أن يؤدي الفريق تدريبآ وحيدآ صباح غد الجمعه، وتم تخصيص  الفتره المسائيه للتسوق وزياره أهم معالم العاصمه التونسيه، وسيختتم الفريق  تدريباته صباح السبت وسيغادر إلي الخرطوم عقب تناول اللاعبين لوجبه  الإفطار مباشره، لتصل البعثه إلي الخرطوم في الحاديه عشره من صباح الأحد.



*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*في التجربه الوديه الأخيره
المنزه يستضيف مواجهه المريخ والأولمبي التونسييواجه المريخ في الخامسه من عصر اليوم(السابعه بتوقيت السودان) المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي وذلك علي أرضيه إستاد المنزه بالعاصمه التونسيه، وتعتبر مواجهه اليوم التجربه الوديه الأخيره التي يلعبها المريخ من خلال معسكره الحالي بتونس، وسيعمل الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ علي الدفع بكل العناصر المتواجده مع الفريق حاليآ بعد مغادره سداسي المنتخب تونس وإلتحاقهم بتدريبات صقور الجديان، ويعول غارزيتو علي المواجهه في معرفه الوضع البدني للاعبيه قبل أيام فقط من نهايه المعسكر.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح النور والسرور عليك حبيبنا فاروق
الشكر الجزيل على الصحيفة الصباحية الطازجة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ثنائية ضفر وبكري تتواصل في تونس


 شكل اللاعب أحمد  عبدالله ضفر ثنائياً متفاهماً مع زميله مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة.. خاصة  بعد هدف العقرب في شباك حارس منتخب نجوم الدوري التونسي.. وأضاع الثنائي  عدداً من الفرص كانت كفيلة بحسم اللقاء منذ وقت مبكر للمريخ.. وأعادت  ثنائية ضفر والعقرب ذكريات ما فعله الثنائي في لقاء الإياب أمام الترجي  التونسي بملعب رادس.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شكرا  الرائع دوما  فاروق  ماقصرت  
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لماذا الطريفي الصديق ؟؟؟؟؟
يا جماعة الي متي هذا الترص والمرض يعني كل الاتحاد العام إلا الطريفي الصديق ؟؟؟
الطريفي صاحب متواليات الارباب 
الطريفي الصديق حق التمشيطية الشهيرة 
الطريفي الصديق هلالي معروف لماذا يترأس بيعثة المريخ 
مجدي شمس الدين افضل للمريخ من الطريفي والهلال مناس المريخ علي البطولة
اصحي يامجلس المريخ الهمام اين محمد سيد احمد لماذا لا يكون موفد الاتحاد مريخابي ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا الاخ فاروق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب فاروق على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وشكرا الرائع عزالدين على الاضافات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يواجه المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي ب( المنزه)
سالمون: تعاهدنا على القتال من اجل لقب الأبطال .. كتيبة النجوم تتدرب ل (210) دقيقة أمس
متوكل : لن نتراجع وماضون في طريقنا مع الاستئنافات حتى النهاية .. المريخ يرحب بمواجهة العلمة يوم الجمعة
في التجربة الودية الاخيرة .. المنزه يستضيف مواجهة المريخ والاولمبي التونسي
تقسيمة تعادلية بالراس فقط .. المريخ يتدرب لساعة واحدة في الحصة المسائية
طالب ان يتقدم عليهما بعشرة امتار .. علي جعفر يحتج بسبب وضعه مع بلة واوكرا
المريخ يتدرب صباحا وتمارين سبياحة وجاكوزي نهارا
الجهاز الفني يخضع السداسي لتدريبات خاصة
البعثة تصل الخرطوم صباح الاحد .. الجهاز الفني يبلغ اللاعبين بالبرنامج الكامل للايام الاخيرة
اخطر الجهاز الفني .. المريخ يرحب بمواجهة العلمة يوم الجمعة
في حواره مع الزعيم .. سالومون : بقاء الثنائي يجعلنا اقوى وعمر بخيت مميز
قال إن التلاعب بالنار هذه نهايته .. متوكل أحمد على : لن نتراجع وماضون في طريقنا للنهاية
المريخ يسلم مذكرة ابعاد عوض خلال 48 ساعة
طالبها باصدر قرار في القضية .. المريخ يغلق الباب نهائيا امام لجنة الاستئنافات
مجلس المريخ تقدم بالشكر لرئيسه والاعضاء .. ملتقى مريخاب الرياض يتبرع بعشرة الاف ريال
ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في افتتاح النصف الثاني من الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غارزيتو سعيد بتالق سيلا وبالمستوي الرفيع لعمر بخيت
المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانية بتونس أمام الأولمبي مساء اليوم
الممتاز يعاود الانطلاق اليوم بثلاث مباريات .. والاتحاد يتجاهل مذكرة المريخ
المريخ يواجه الأولمبي التونسي مساء اليوم بالمنزه
غارزيتو سعيد بتالق سيلا وعمر بخيت
الاتحاد يتجاهل مذكرة المريخ في اجتماعه امس
الغاني كوفي : لااريد الحديث عن قرار شطبي لانها مرحلة وانتهت
الصدى تكشف المثير فقط في اجتماع الاتحاد .. الاجتماع يتجاهل المنتخب رغم تقرير مازدا ولقاء ثلاثي لحسم الاستئنافات
الفاتح خضر : سنحسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل في غضون ساعات
الدورة الثانية من الممتاز تفتتح بثلاث مباريات
الساحر الغاني فرانسيس كوفي : لااريد الحديث عن قرار شطبي لانها مرحلة وانتهت .. علاقتي مميزة مع غارزيتو وسارد على مساندة جماهير المريخ لي بتالق لافت .. نستهدف النقاط الثلاث في جميع مبارياتنا في مجموعات الابطال .. ديديه وعمر بخيت وسيلا اضافة نوعية للفرقة المريخية .. جئت لاحقق لقب دوري الابطال مع الفرقة الحمراء .. تنتظرنا مهام صعبة وما لم نجد الدعم الجماهيري قد لا ننجح .. هبوط مولودية العلمة لن يخدعنا وسنعامله مثل سطيبف تماما

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


يواجه المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي مسأء اليوم ..  تنافس رهيب بين نجوم المريخ لاقتحام التوليفة
سباقات ماراثونية للاعبي الاحمر.. وابراهومة واوكرا وشمس الاسرع
اكتمال مذكره المريخ القانونيه ضد مقرر الاستئنافات .. والطريفي رئيسا لبعثة الجزائر
مفأجاة : اجتماع مجلس الاتحاد يتجاهل المنتخب ... واستقالة جماعية لقطاع السنية بالهلال
في غياب نجوم المنتخب .. المريخ يواجه المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي بالمنزه
تنوع في الجرعات التدريبية في تمرين الصباح .. سباقات ماراثونية للاعبي الاحمر .. وابراهومة واوكرا وشمس الاسرع
مدرب نسور قرطاج : المريخ اختار المكان المناسب لمعسكره
جدد اشادته بالعاجي ديديه .. نجم نسور قرطاج : كماشة اندية الجزائر ليست مشكلة الاحمر
يشاركون في تدريبات الخميس .. مازدا يعفي لاعبي المريخ من تمرين المنتخب امس
غارزيتو يركز على اكتساب اللياقة بالكرة
ثنائي منتخب الشباب ينتظر فرصة المشاركة
اكتمال مذكرة المريخ القانونية ضد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات
الاتحاد يؤمن على مشاركة النمور والكوماندوز في سيكافا
اجتماع مجلس الاتحاد يتجاهل المنتخب الوطني
اسامة رئيسا لبعثة الهلال للكنغو والطريفي رئيسا لبعثة المريخ للجزائر
يعانق انصاره يوم الاثنين .. تدريب وداعي للازرق صباح اليوم وراحة غدا والعودة السبت
الكوكي سعيد بنجاح المعسكر .. الهلال يتدرب عصر امس ويرلاكز على جانبي اللياقة والتكتيك
انفجار الاوضاع في الهلال واستقالة جماعية لقطاع المراحل السنية 
الممتاز يعود من غرب السودان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• في حال رفض طلبه بإقامة معسكر جديد بالكنغو
• الهلال يحتاط لـ "كيف" الاتحاد "بالبن" الاثيوبي
• الازرق تدرب امس في غياب الدوليين .. هاتريك للبرازيلي والشعلة يسجل علي الطائر في شباك مكسيم
• الممتاز يعاود الدوران اليوم بثلاث مقابلات والنسور يواجه هلال الابيض في اول ظهور
• المريخ يتدرب علي فترتين .. الاوغندي يسخر من سعيد وسانتوتشي يتحداه !
• الترجي يستغني عن البرازيلي" ماغنو كروز" والبرتغالي دي سوزا : جوليام يشعر بالسعادة والراحة مع الهلال
• الهلال يؤدي تدريبا ساخنا امس بغياب دوليي المنتخب الوطني الاول
• (18) لاعبا في المران .. هاتريك جوليام يقود الأخضر للفوز على الازرق في تقسيمة قوية
• أسامة عطا المنان رئيسا لبعثة الهلال للكنغو والطريفي يرافق المريخ للجزائر
• سباعي الهلال يصلون فجرا وينضمون لتدريبات المنتخب مساء
• بمشاركة نجوم القمة : المنتخب الوطني يواصل استعداده لمواجهة سيراليون
• مباريات الدوري الممتاز اليوم غير منقولة تلفزيونيا نسبة لتأخر القناة الناقلة في اجراء الترتيبات اللازمة

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• يؤدي آخر مران بسوسة نهار اليوم
• احلى هلال فى الكون يودع ارض الزيتون
• الرسام ينخرط مع المجموعة .. عودة قوية لكيبى .. ونجوم المنتخب فى الخرطوم فجرا
• اﻻزمه تتجدد بين اﻻتحاد والكتلة .. منتخب سيراليون يتدرب بالاكاديميه امس
• في تقسيمة نارية : جوليام يواصل الابداع ويقود الاخضر لقهر الازرق بخماسية .. والبهلوان يعود للتدريبات امس
• الدوليون يصلون لدعم صقور الجديان أمام سيراليون
• عودة نائب الامين العام للهلال هشام محمد احمد مستشفيا
• فى استهلاليه الدوره الثانية : هلال التبلدى يستدرج البرتقالى .. الفرسان فى ضيافة السلاطين واﻻسود يتوعد الانيق
• رفع درجات الأعداد لمعركة سيراليون : نجوم القمة ينضمون لمعسكر منتخبنا الوطني اليوم
• مازدا : نثق في جاهزية نجوم القمة وكنا نتابع إعدادهم
• بسبب الهزيمة من الهلال : غضب مريخي على سحب الشباب
• فيما أكد عودته للتألق .. نيلسون : معسكر تونس طريقنا نحو الالقاب
• مصطفى النقر : المعسكر حقق فوائد عديدة ستراها العين قريباً
• كوناتيه : بدأت أتلمس طريقة إقتحام التوليفة بـ "سوسة"
• يونس الطيب : معسكر تونس نموذجي .. خطوة ايجابية لاسقاط الفرق القارية .. والجدد سيشكلون دعامة كبيرة

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• خص "الجوهرة" بأول تصريح عن أزمة الموسم
• اسامه عطا المنان : لم ننكر خطاب ايقاف بكري المدينه
• موقع تونسي : المريخ واجه فرقة "العطالة" .. ومازيمبي يستعد للهلال بمواجهة بطل زامبيا
• النابى لـ "الجوهرة" : الكاردينال ثروة هلالية .. ومشاركة اتير وجمعه مع منتخب الجنوب فى كف عفريت
• بعثة الهلال تتفادى متابع "الترانزيت" بحجز فى فندق بالقاهرة .. واﻻمل يحاصر اﻻتحاد بخطاب جديد
• اندرزينهو ينخرط فى التدريبات الجماعية .. راحة وتسوق لبعثة الهلال بالجمعة
• 15 يوما تفصل "محمد عبدالرحمن" عن صالة "الجيم"
• اسامه رئيسا لبعثة الهلال للكنغو .. وسباعي الهلال الدولي في الخرطوم
• عطا المنان : لم ننكر خطاب زكي ولكننا وجهنا رسالة شديدة اللهجة للجنة الاستئنافات

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يدخل الترشيحات للفوز بكأس الابطال
• النابي : فرصة الهلال كبيرة لتحقيق امنيات جماهيره هذا الموسم
• تأكيدا لإنفرادنا .. البن الاثيوبي وفيلا اليوغندي مرشحان لملاقاة الهلال وديا
• الساحر يلامس الكرة .. هاتريك لجوليام وجكسا يعود للتدريبات بعد شهر
• الفرسان امام تحدي السلاطيين .. الاسود تستقبل الانيق والتبلدي يقبل تحدي النسور
• اليوم المران الختامي للهلال .. اندرزينهو يلامس الكرة بالامس
• إستقالات في قطاع الشباب والرديف بنادي الهلال
• محمد الطيب : على مازدا أن يتعلم من المعلم شحاته ويقدم استقالته اليوم قبل الغد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• في تمرين الهلال قبل الختامي بتونس : 7 أهداف في التقسيمة وعودة كيبي
• جوليام يتألق في مران الهلال ويحرز هاتريك واصابة خفيفة للصيني
• البن الاثيوبي وكمبالا اليوغندي مرشحان لملاقاة الهلال وديا
• اختيار أسامة رئيساً لبعثة الهلال للكنغو والطريفي رئيساً لبعثة المريخ للجزائر
• الإتحاد العام يؤكد إستمرار برنامج الدورة الثانية للممتاز
• الإتحاد العام يؤمن على مشاركة الآسنال والكوماندوز في سيكافا
• الإتحاد العام يوافق للرابطة الرياضية بالسعودية لإقامة كورس تدريب وتحكيم
• معتصم جعفر يلتقي المدربات المغادرات للولايات المتحدة الإمريكية
• الرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية تكمل إستعداداتها لمؤازرة صقور الجديان أمام سيراليون
• مازولا: الأيبولا لم يعد مانعا لخوض مباريات سيراليون بالخارج
• النسور يخسر امام الامير وديا .. وبرهان تية يقود تحضيرات الذئاب
• هلال كادوقلي والانيق يكملان العدة للممتاز وسط اهتمام كبير مسئولين الناديين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

 • رسميا .. سوانزي يضم اندريه ايو مهاجم غانا في صفقة انتقال حر
 • رسميا .. هوفنهايم يتعاقد مع جويلنتون لاعب ريسيفي البرازيلي
 • رسميا .. هانوفر يتعاقد مع أوليفر سورج مدافع فرايبورج الألماني
 • بايرن ميونيخ يسعى لضم ساديو ماني نجم ساوثامبتون
 • استون فيلا الانجليزي يقدم عقدا جديدا للمهاجم بنتيكي
 • تحديد موعد الانتخابات المقبلة لرئاسة برشلونة في 18 يوليو المقبل
 • المدرب أليجري يقترب من تمديد عقده مع يوفنتوس
 • تحديد موعد رحيل بلاتر رسميا عن الفيفا في أول ديسمبر المقبل
 • الاتحاد الألماني يقترح تغيير نظام التصويت بانتخابات الفيفا
 • تسليم وثائق جديدة للقضاء السويسري تتعلق بفساد الفيفا
 • الفيفا يؤجل عملية التقدم بطلبات لاستضافة كأس العالم 2026
 • فضيحة الفيفا تتسبب بحدوث انقسام بين نجوم سابقين في البرازيل
 • مسؤول بالفيفا يطعن على قرار حبسه في امريكا
 • تسليم متهمين في فضيحة الفيفا إلى القضاء بالأرجنتين
 • الجوهرة البيضاء البرازيلي زيكو يسعى للترشح لرئاسة الفيفا
 • براءة جديدة لملف قطر وهذه المرة من ساحل العاج ومعها الدليل
 • مورينيو يشيد بفينغر ويرشحه للفوز بالدوري الإنجليزي
 • سان جيرمان يوضح ملامح خطته لضم كريستيانو رونالدو
 • رومينيجه يتمسك بسياسته المالية مع بايرن ميونيخ
 • ديل بوسكي يستعين بالوافد الجديد لبرشلونة فيدال في هجوم اسبانيا
 • فيرغسون يقول إنه يرى ديفيد جيل الرجل المناسب لقيادة الفيفا
 • أوزيل: أتمنى مواجهة ريال مدريد في الموسم المقبل
 • إبراهيموفيتش : لا يمكنني تخيل اللعب بجوار كريستيانو رونالدو
 • انفوجرافيك: المكسيك تسعى لتحسين صورتها في كوبا أمريكا
 • تورينو الايطالي يقترب من شراء عقد المغربي قادوري
 • لاعبو الارجنتين يخضعون لاختبارات الكشف عن المنشطات
 • بلاتيني: تأجيل اختيار مقر مونديال 2026 أمر عادي
 • التشيلي سانشيز يفوز بجائزة لاعب العام في أرسنال
 • فيدال: لدينا جيل ذهبي يطمح بلقب كوبا امريكا
 • هولندا تنسحب من استضافة دورة الألعاب الأوروبية 2019
 • الإضراب العام يؤجل مباراة السوبر بين بوكا وريفر بليت
 • مدافع باراغواي: ميسي الكائن الفضائي الوحيد في الارجنتين
 • فالديراما: فالكاو سيكون دعما قويا للمنتخب الكولومبي في كوبا امريكا
 • انفو جرافيك: ميسي يتطلع لتعويض اخفاق السنوات الأخيرة مع التانجو الأرجنتيني
 • التطواني المغربي يفسخ عقد لاعبه فوزي عبد الغني بالتراضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإيفواري ديديه يواصل رحلة الإجادة مع الفرقة الحمراء

 

 فاجأ ديديه الجميع وهو يظهر بشكل جيد  في تدريبات المريخ وبدا واضحا أن الإيفواري قادر على تحقيق النجاح في  انتظار انطلاق الموسم وغالبا ما يتمكن اللاعب الذي يدخل الكشوفات في هدوء  من تحقيق النجاح بعكس اللاعب الذي تسبقه ضجة كبيرة، الإيفواري يملك خبرة  كبيرة من واقع اللعب في الدوري التونسي القوي الذي اشتهر بتصدير المواهب  الأفريقية إلى أوروبا ويعتبر الدوري التونسي واحدا من الجسور التي يمر  عبرها عديد اللاعبين الأفارقة المتميزين، وسيكون ديديه محط الأنظار  المريخية سيما بعد الخلافات المتجددة للمالي تراوري والتأكيد على أنه بعيد  تماما عن حسابات الجهاز الفني. 
 محسن سيد: التجربة جيدة والثلاثي قدم مستويات طيبة 
 أكد الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام  لفريق المريخ عقب فوز فريقه على محترفي الدوري التونسي بهدفين مقابل هدف في  المقابلة التي جمعتهما صباح أمس على ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج بالعاصمة  التونسية أن التجربة كانت بغرض إكساب اللاعبين فورمة المباريات بعد توقف  الدوري في السودان والإعلان عن الدخول لمرحلة مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا،  وقال محسن إن الجهاز الفني أتاح الفرصة للقادمين الجدد بقيادة الإيفواريين  ديديه وسيلا والوطني عمر بخيت للوقوف على لياقتهم البدنية ومحاولة انسجامهم  مع المجموعة وأضاف سيد أنهم راضون عن التجربة كونها جاءت ضد خصم يضم أسماء  كبيرة من المحترفين بالدوري التونسي على رأسهم نجوم الترجي والأفريقي  والصفاقسي وأكد المدرب العام للمريخ مغادرة اللاعبين المنضوين للمنتخب  الوطني مساء أمس نحو الخرطوم مؤكداً أن التجربة القادمة ستكون ضد الأولمبي  التونسي.
 هدف ضفر حاضر في تونس للمرة الثانية 
 واصل نجم وسط المريخ أحمد ضفر مشواره  المميز مع المريخ وقدم مستوىً مميزاً في التجربة الودية التي خاضها الفريق  صباح أمس أمام منتخب المحترفين، وكان غارزيتو أشرك ضفر منذ البداية في  الوسط ولم يخيّب ضفر ظن مدربه وكان في الموعد وقدم مباراة كبيرة ونجح في  إحراز الهدف الثاني للمريخ في شباك منتخب المحترفين، ويُعد الهدف الذي سجله  ضفر في شباك المحترفين الثاني للاعب في الملاعب التونسية في الفترة  الأخيرة بعد أن كان سجل الهدف الأغلى في تاريخه في شباك الترجي التونسي  والذي كفل للمريخ التأهل لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 غارزيتو يوجّه اللاعبين باستمرار أثناء التجربة 
 حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للمريخ على توجيه اللاعبين باستمرار أثناء سير التجربة الودية التي خاضها  الفريق صباح أمس حيث طالب غارزيتو اللاعبين بتنفيذ المهام الموكلة لهم كما  يجب وطالبهم كذلك بتنفيذ الخطة التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في المرحلة  المقبلة وحرص غارزيتو على تنبيه اللاعبين على ضرورة تنويع اللعب والاعتماد  على التمريرات القصيرة بدلاً عن الإرسال الطويل العشوائي وتجاوب نجوم  المريخ مع توجيهات الفرنسي وظهروا بمستوى مميز في التجربة أكدوا من خلاله  أفضلية الفريق على المحترفين وقيادة الأحمر للانتصار، وجاءت التجربة مُرضية  لغارزيتو الذي سيكون حريصاً على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية والاطمئنان أكثر  على جاهزية اللاعبين من الناحية البدنية والفنية قبل العودة للخرطوم  والتأهب لخوض غمار الاستحقاقات الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق في دور المجموعات  من دوري الأبطال والدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان.
 تدريبات خاصة للبدلاء 
 أخضع الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين  الذين لم يشاركوا في تجربة الأمس أمام منتخب المحترفين إلى تدريبات خاصة  حيث خضع مجدي عبد اللطيف وعلي جعفر وعبده جابر ومازن شمس الفلاح وراجي عبد  العاطي وبخيت خميس وبلة جابر بالاضافة إلى جمال سالم لتدريبات أشرف عليها  الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب اللياقة.
 الدوليون يصلون الخرطوم 
 يتوقع أن يكون نجوم المريخ الدوليون قد  وصلوا الخرطوم فجر اليوم تأهباً للانخراط في تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني الذي  يستعد لمواجهة سيراليون يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الأولى من التصفيات  الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم عام 2017 بالجابون، وكان الدوليون الستة  أحمد ضفر والمعز محجوب وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة ومصعب عمر قد  شاركوا في تجربة المحترفين صباح أمس قبل أن يغادروا تونس ظهر نفس اليوم في  طريق العودة للخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوليون ينضمون للتدريبات: منتخبنا الوطني يرفع من وتيرة الإعداد تأهباً لمقابلة سيراليون

 

 واصل منتخبنا الوطني الأول برنامجه  الإعدادي المكثف من خلال معسكره الحالي بالخرطوم تأهباً لمواجهة سيراليون  يوم الأحد المقبل في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم بالجابون  في العام 2017م، ورفع الإطار الفني من درجات الإعداد، وكان المنتخب قد حقق  الفوز على منتخب الشباب السوداني بهدفين دون مقابل في تجربة ودية تأتي في  إطار تحضيرات صقور الجديان لمقابلة سيراليون، وسجل هدفي المنتخب على مدار  الشوطين كل من مهند الطاهر في نهاية الحصة الأولى ورحمة الزاكي لاعب مريخ  كوستي في الجزء الأخير من الشوط الثاني، وأتاح مازدا الفرصة لكل اللاعبين  من لاعبي الأندية الأخرى، وقصد المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان من التجربة  الوقوف على جاهزية اللاعبين الذين كانوا تحت تصرفه خلال الفترة الماضية من  غير لاعبي الهلال والمريخ وذلك تمهيدا لدخول المعسكر المغلق غداً. 
 نجوم القمة ينضمون اليوم
 من المنتظر أن ينضم دوليو الهلال  والمريخ إلى تحضيرات صقور الجديان صباح اليوم بعد وصولهم فجراً قادمين من  تونس حيث يقيم العملاقين معسكرات تحضيرية هناك.
 ترتيبات جادة
 من جانبه قال أسامة عطا المنان أمين  المال باتحاد الكرة السوداني والمشرف المكلف من قبل مجلس الإدارة على  المنتخب في تصريح لموقع (كورة) ان الاتحاد والجهاز الفني يرتبان بواقعية  لهذه المباراة وسيواصل المنتخب تدريباته بشكل معتاد وستتاح للاعبي الفريق  فرصة اللعب مع أنديتهم في المباريات الأولى بالدور الثاني من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز هذا الأسبوع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقالة جماعية لقطاع الشباب و الناشئين بالهلال لسوء الاوضاع

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تقدمت إدارة قطاع الرديف و الشباب  والفرق السنيه بمجلس الهلال باستقالة جماعية من ادارة النشاط الرياضي  بالقطاع في نادي الهلال وذلك بسبب سوء الاوضاع الإدارية بالقطاع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعلم الصغير يقدم نفسه بشكل جيد في الظهور الأول




 




 ظهر متوسط الميدان الدفاعي عمر بخيت  بمستوى جيد في ظهوره الودي الأول بالشعار الأحمر، وتميز بخيت بحسن التمركز  في ثلث النصف الخاص بالمريخ وأجاد في تغطية المساحات سواءً في العمق أو تلك  التي تظهر في الأطراف عند تقدم الأطراف الدفاعية.. ونجح المعلم الصغير  بشكل كبير في مساعدة المريخ على التحكم بمنطقة المناورة كما نجح في بناء  عمق دفاعي لوسط الملعب وقام بدور ليبرو الوسط بكفاءة وسهل بقدراته العالية  في التمرير على بناء وتنظيم هجمات الأحمر من الخلف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: بحثت عن الانسجام.. وسأتابع الدوليين أمام سيراليون

 

وصف الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير  الفني للمريخ تجربة الأحمر أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي بـ”التدريب القوي  الساخن”.. مضيفاً أنه كان يبحث عن الانسجام بين القدامى والجدد.. وسعيه  للوقوف على درجة الجاهزية البدنية لكل اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في التجربة..  وامتدح غارزيتو المستويات الرفيعة التي قدمها الثلاثي عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا  وديديه ليبري.. واصفاً إياهم بالإضافة الحقيقية للمريخ.. وعن سداسي الفريق  الدولي الذي غادر العاصمة تونس متوجهاً نحو الخرطوم للانضمام لتدريبات  منتخبنا الوطني استعداداً لمواجهة سيراليون يوم الأحد المقبل في تصفيات أمم  أفريقيا.. قال غارزيتو إنه سيكون على اتصال دائم بالمدير الفني لصقور  الجديان للوقوف على أخبار تدريباتهم.. فضلاً عن حرصه على متابعة لقاء  سيراليون للوقوف على المستويات التي سيقدمونها.. واختتم غارزيتو حديثه بأن  تجربة المريخ الثانية أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي المقرر لها غداً  الخميس ستكون اختبارا حقيقيا للفرقة الحمراء وأنها من التجارب المهمة  للفريق قبيل إنهاء معسكره الإعدادي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبون أم إبراهومة.. من يظفر بالخانة الرابعة؟

 


  يملك المريخ أربعة خانات شاغرة للإضافة  في كشفه الإفريقي قبل انطلاقة مرحلة المجموعات، ومن المؤكد أن ثلاث من  الخانات الأربع ستذهب لكل من عمر بخيت وسلا وديديه ليبري، فيما كان الخانة  الرابعة محجوزة لنجم الفريق الرديف شرف شيبون الذي شارك في عدة مباريات مع  الفريق الأول خلال النصف الأول من الموسم، إلا أن التطورات التي حدثت  لاحقاً بتصعيد إبراهومة للفريق الأول واستصحابه برفقة مازن شمس الفلاح الى  المعسكر الحالي الذي يقيمه الفريق بتونس، ربما فتحت الباب واسعاً أمام  المنافسة على الخانة الرابعة بين ثلاثتهم، وتحديداً بين الثنائي شيبون  وإبراهومة اللذين يتوقع أن يكون المردود الذي يقدمانه خلال فترة المعسكر  الحالي الفيصل في تحديد هوية من يظفر بالخانة الرابعة.
 (الزّاوية) رصدت أداء الثنائي في  التجربة الودية الأولى أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي، والتي شارك فيها شيبون  كبديل للنيجيري سلمون جابسون، فيما شارك إبراهومة كبديل للمصري أيمن سعيد،  شيبون لعب في المحور وتم تكليفه باللعب أمام الدفاع وتسلم الكرات من عناصر  الخط الخلفي والقيام بتوزيعها ونجح الى حد كبير في أداء مهمته في الفترة  التي شارك فيها، بينما لعب إبراهومة خلف المهاجمين وامتاز بالحركة الدؤوبة  والقدرات العالية في الاستلام والتمرير وتنويع الألعاب، ونجح صانع الألعاب  الشاب في تشكيل ثنائية جيدة مع الظهير الأيمن رمضان عجب، حيث تبادل معه عدة  كرات وقادا معاً هجمات خطيرة، كما نجح إبراهومة في إهداء تمريرة حريرية  لعجب الصغير وضعته في حالة انفراد كامل مع الحارس الذي تمكن من التصدي لها.
 الظهور الجيد لكلا النجمين يجعل  المنافسة بينهما مفتوحة ومحتدمة حتى نهاية المعسكر الذي يتوقع أن يحسم  غارزيتو عقب نهايته أمر الخانة الرابعة للكشف الإفريقي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعز خيار مازدا الأول.. الرباعي لا غنى عنه وضفر يعود للمنتخب بوظيفتين





 




 غادر سداسي المريخ الدولي المعز محجوب  وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب ومصعب عمر وأحمد ضفر وبكري المدينة معسكر الفريق  الأحمر ظهر أمس، بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي  المنتهية تعاقداتهم، وكان السداسي قد شارك في المباراة طوال الـ90 دقيقة،  وسجل بكري المدينة وأحمد ضفر هدفي المريخ في المباراة، وتوجه السداسي نحو  الخرطوم عبر طائرة الخطوط الجوية القطرية للحاق بتحضيرات المنتخب الوطني  لمواجهة نظيره السيراليوني في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2017، حيث يستضيف منتخبنا  على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم منتخب سيراليون في الـ13 من يونيو الجاري، وكان  السداسي قد غادر رفقة بعثة المريخ الى تونس بإذن من الجهاز الفني للمنتخب  بقيادة المدرب محمد عبدالله مازدا، بعد أن طلب المريخ من إدارة المنتخب  السماح للاعبين بالمغادرة مع الأحمر للمعسكر، ووعد غازريتو مدرب المنتخب  مازدا بأن يمنح اللاعبين المزيد من الجاهزية ويشركهم في مباراة ودية قبل  العودة للخرطوم.
 وخضع اللاعبون الستة الى تدريبات قاسية  وعنيفة خلال الفترة الماضية مع زملائهم في المريخ، خاصة بكري المدينة الذي  لم يكن موجودا في بداية تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني قبل انطلاقة معسكر المريخ،  وسافر الى المملكة العربية السعودية لأداء العمرة رفقة والده، واطمأن  غازريتو على لاعبيه الدوليين خلال مواجهة نجوم الدوري التونسي، وحرص على  منحهم أكبر قدر من المشاركة، خاصة وأنه لن يضمهم الى تحضيراته مرة أخرى إلا  بعد العودة للخرطوم في 14 يونيو.
 كما تنتظر المريخ مواجهة مهمة أمام  الأهلي الخرطوم في افتتاح المشوار في بطولة كأس السودان، وغادر السداسي  معسكر المريخ ظهرا وأقلعت بهم طائرة الخطوط القطرية في الثالثة والنصف،  وتستغرق الرحلة من تونس قرطاج الى الدوحة 5 ساعات، سيتوجب بعدها على لاعبي  المريخ الدوليين قضاء ليلة الأمس في العاصمة القطري على أن يصلوا للخرطوم  عصر اليوم.
 كان في وداع اللاعبين الدوليين حاتم  عبدالغفار نائب رئيس البعثة وناصر محي الدين عضو دائرة الكرة، وأحمد العابد  اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بالفريق الذي حرص على الاطمئنان على جميع اللاعبين  قبل المغادرة خاصة وأن مباراة نجوم الدوري التونسي جاءت ساخنة ومثيرة.
 كما حرص الريح علي مدافع المريخ على  وداع زملائه قبل المغادرة، وسينضم لاعبو المريخ لتحضيرات المنتخب الوطني  مساء الغد ليشاركوا في ثلاث تدريبات مع المنتخب قبل خوض المباراة الأولى في  التصفيات الإفريقية أمام سيراليون.
 ويعتبر المعز محجوب حارس المنتخب الأول  إضافة الى أمير كمال ومصعب عمر ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة من العناصر  الأساسية في توليفة مازدا، وسيكون أحمد ضفر في تحد جديد بعد أن غير الفرنسي  غارزيتو وظيفته من مدافع الى لاعب وسط مهاجم، وسيكون الخيار متاحا أمام  مازدا لاستخدام ضفر سواء مدافع في وظيفته القديمة أو الوسط المهاجم حسب  المهمة الجديدة في المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزّاوية) 




 



 إن المريخ لا يواجه فريقاً كبيراً..  لذا لن تخرج المواجهة عن كونها جزء من التدريبات التي يجريها نجوم الفريق،  مشيراً إلى أنها تدخل في إطار الإعداد البدني والتكتيكي.. وقطع الفرنسي أن  التجربة الحقيقية والمهمة بالنسبة له هي مواجهة يوم الخميس أمام المنتخب  الأولمبي التونسي.. وقال غارزيتو إنه سيتيح الفرصة لحوالي 18 لاعباً  للمشاركة في لقاء اليوم بمن فيهم نجوم منتخبنا الوطني الذين سيشاركون  أساسيين منذ بداية اللقاء لإتاحة الفرصة لهم للسفر ظهر اليوم للخرطوم  للانضمام لتدريبات صقور الجديان استعداداً لسيراليون في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا  المقبلة.
 ووفقاً لذلك، ستتكون توليفة المريخ  لمواجهة نجوم الدوري التونسي من المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال..  علي جعفر.. رمضان عجب.. مصعب عمر.. سالمون جابسون.. عمر بخيت.. ضفر  واوكرا.. وفي المقدمة الهجومية يلعب العاجي ديدي ليبري إلى جانب بكري  المدينة.
 من جهة أخرى أشار محسن السباعي المدير  الفني لمنتخب نجوم الدوري التونسي أنه يسعى لتقديم الفائدة الفنية للفرقة  الحمراء.. وأن فريقه الذي يضم عدداً مقدراً من نجوم الدوري التونسي يلعبون  في الترجي والنجم الساحلي والصفاقسي، سيلعب أمام المريخ بقوة تساعده على  التقدم في الجاهزية البدنية واكتشاف السلبيات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يتجاهل اعداد المنتخب الوطني للقاء سيراليون في اجتماعه الأخير

 

 تجاهل  اجتماع مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنتخب الوطني تماماً ولم  يناقش تعثر تحضيراته للمباراة الأفريقية الأولى أمام منتخب سيراليون التي  ستُقام الأحد ولم يتطرق للفشل الذريع للبرنامج الإعدادي للمنتخب بعد أن  فشلت كل الخطط التي وضعها الاتحاد لتجهيز صقور الجديان بصورة مثالية  للتصفيات الأفريقية، وبرغم أن مازدا أعد تقريراً متكاملاً عن المشاكل التي  تواجه إعداد المنتخب ودفع به لاتحاد الكرة الا أن الاتحاد لم يناقش التقرير  ولم يتطرق لأمر المنتخب برغم أن مباراة سيراليون تبقت لها 72 ساعة فقط،  وعقد معتصم جعفر اجتماعاً ثلاثياً مع ضابطي الاتحاد أسامة عطا المنان ومجدي  شمس الدين السكرتير وحضر الطريفي الصديق جزءً من الاجتماع الذي تطرق لما  يدور في لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ومن المتوقع أن يتحرك اتحاد الكرة مع لجنة  الاستئنافات من أجل حسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل في غضون الساعات القليلة  المقبلة بصورة نهائية تضع حداً للجدل قبل انطلاقة مباريات النصف الثاني من  الموسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المعلم يتحدث بلغة الصراحة الوضوح عبر (الزّاوية) 
 
 



تونس – محمد أحمد
أجرت (الزّاوية) حوارا مطولا مع لاعب المريخ الجديد عمر بخيت، أبدى فيه  سعادته بالتعامل الراقي الذي وجده من لاعبي المريخ، وطالب الإعلام والجمهور  بدعمه خلال المرحلة المقبلة، مبينا أنه يعرف أن عددا من جماهير المريخ  رافض للتعاقد معه، وأكد أنه أصبح حاليا لاعبا في المريخ ويلزم على الجميع  دعمه والوقوف الى جانبه وانتظار ما سيقدمه للفريق.
وذكر القائد السابق للهلال أنه لا يريد الحديث عن فترته في الأزرق  معتبرا أن هذا الأمر تاريخ وانتهى بالنسبة له وكل تركيزه حاليا مع فريقه  الحالي المريخ للمساهمة مع زملائه في تحقيق البطولات.
وكشف عمر بخيت أنه في شهر مايو المقبل سيكمل الـ32 عاما، مبينا أن البعض  روج لأن عمره 37 عاما ووصفهم بـ”الكذابين”، وأكد عمر بخيت أن كرة القدم لا  يمكن أن تؤثر في العلاقات الشخصية، مبينا أنه يحتفظ بعلاقاته مع لاعبي  الهلال وبعض أصدقائه منذ فترة الهلال، واستغرب اللاعب لعدم اختياره ضمن  قائمة المنتخب الوطني للتصفيات الإفريقية، ورغم تأكيده على احترام اختيارات  الجهاز الفني إلا أن بخيت وجه سؤالا لإدارة المنتخب، وتمنى أن يجد الرد عن  الأسباب التي منعت ضمه لصقور الجديان.
ونبه عمر بخيت الى أنه يعرف قدراته ويثق فيها، وما كان ليوقع للمريخ إذا  شعر بأنه لن يشارك مع الفريق، مؤكدا إيمانه الكامل بقدراته وإمكانياته،  وأنه ما كان ليجازف باسمه وتاريخه لو أحس بأنه لن يقدم شيئا للمريخ، وذكر  بخيت أن اختيار الرقم “22” جاء لاعتبارات عديدة، مبينا أنه خبير بطولات  إفريقية وواثق من تقديم الإضافة للمريخ، فقط ينتظر الدعم من الجمهور  والإعلام.
هنا نص الحوار:
*كثيرون يرددون أن عمر بخيت لن يستطيع اقتحام تشكيلة المريخ.. ما ردك؟
– لا أهتم لمثل هذه الأمور كثيرا، أعرف قدراتي جيدا، كل من يردد مثل تلك  العبارات عليه أن يرجع للتاريخ حتى قبل نهاية عقدي مع الهلال وخلال فترة  عقدي مع الأهلي الخرطوم ويسأل نفسه: هل جلس عمر بخيت احتياطيا؟ بلا شك  الإجابة: لا، كنت لاعبا أساسيا وشاركت مع الأزرق في دوري أبطال إفريقيا في  المجموعات في عدد كبير جدا من المباريات، الحقيقة تقول إن عمر بخيت ليس  لاعبا احتياطيا.
* ولكن عطاءك قل بسبب تقدمك في العمر ويقولون إنك وصلت 37 عاما؟
– قادر على العطاء لسنوات وأستطيع اللعب لسبع سنوات قادمة “الناس  البقولوا إنو عمري 37 كذابين، شهر خمسة الجاي يا دوب ح أكمل 32 سنة”.
* تركت وراءك تاريخا طويلا في الهلال وانضممت للمريخ.. لماذا؟
– فترتي في الهلال أصبحت تاريخا، لعبت للأزرق وأوفيت وقدمت خدماتي بكل  احترافية وإخلاص، لا أريد الحديث عن الماضي كثيرا، الآن أنا لاعب في  المريخ، كل تركيزي مع فريقي الجديد، وسأقدم كل خبراتي وإمكانياتي لخدمة  نادي المريخ حتى أحقق زملائي البطولات التي ينتظرها جمهورنا الأحمر.
* على ذكر زملائك.. كيف وجدت المريخ؟
– للأمانة، لم أكن أتوقع هذا الاستقبال الحافل الذي وجدته من نجوم  المريخ، فاجأني اللاعبون بمعاملة راقية، وانسجمت معهم بسرعة، ولم أشعر  بالغربة نهائيا منذ دخول للمريخ حتى الآن.
لحظة توقيعي حضر معي بكري وعلاء الدين وهنأني اللاعبون عبر الهاتف،  المدرب تحدث معي، وأكد أنني سأجد الدعم من الجميع، وفي التدريبات حاليا  خلال المعسكر أجد كل الاحترام والتقدير من الكل.
* من هم أقرب اللاعبين إليك حاليا؟
– راجي عبدالعاطي، علاء الدين يوسف، علي جعفر، وعبده جابر، هم الأكثر  قربا لي، ولكن كل اللاعبين في الفريق إخواني ويتعاملون معي بصورة رائعة  والكل على قلب رجل واحد.
*ماذا عن زملائك السابقين في الهلال.. هل مازلت تحتفظ بعلاقة قوية معهم؟
– نعم، علاقتي بلاعبي الهلال مميزة ولم تنقطع، وعلى اتصال معهم “العلاقة  الشخصية براها والكورة براها”، وتمنيت أن ينتقل بشة للعب معي في صفوف  المريخ.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
معايير خاصة
*ما سر اختيار عمر بخيت للرقم “22” في المريخ؟
– الحقيقة أنا لم أختر الرقم “22”، عندما جاء اختيار الأرقام للكشف  الإفريقي، أبلغتني الإدارة بأن الأرقام المتاحة 26 و24 و22، وأعرف أن الرقم  26 يخص اللاعب الشاب الموهوب إبراهيم محجوب، ولعب به من قبل مع الأحمر،  إضافة الى أن الرقم “24” يخص الرمز التاريخي للمريخ والأسطورة فيصل العجب،  وكان صعبا علي أن ارتدي الرقم، لذلك وجدت نفسي أمام اختيار الرقم “22” الذي  كان يرتديه النيجيري إيداهور، ووافقت على ارتداء الرقم وأتمنى أن أوفق في  تقديم نصف ما قدمه إيداهور للمريخ.
++++++++++++++++++++++
حب واحترام
*ما الذي تحتاجه حتى تنجح في المريخ؟
– “محتاج لحاجتين في المريخ عشان أنجح: دعم الإعلام والجمهور”، أعتقد  أني وجدت الحب والاحترام من الجميع، فقط بالدعم المستمر يستطيع عمر بخيت أن  يقدم إمكانياته الحقيقية للمريخ.
*ولكنك حاليا تجد الدعم، فما الداعي لتكرار عبارة دعم الإعلام والجمهور؟
– أعلم تمام العلم أن هناك بعضا من جماهير المريخ رافضة للتعاقد مع عمر  بخيت، أقول لهم: قد أصبحت لاعبا في المريخ ولزاما أن أجد الدعم منكم.
+++++++++++++++++
صقور الجديان
*إذا كنت قد قدمت مستويات جيدة في الفترة الماضية.. لماذا لم يتم اختيارك للمنتخب الوطني؟
– حتى اللحظة، أنا متفاجئ لعدم اختيار للمنتخب رغم أنني شاركت مع الأهلي  وقدمت مستويات جيدة، أحترم رأي المدرب محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير الفني  لصقور الجديان “بس داير أعرف السبب الذي منع اختياري”.
* ربما لأنك لم تقديم ما يشفع لك بالانضمام للمنتخب؟
– أنا أعرف ما قدمته، وعبركم أوجه سؤالا بكل احترام وتقدير لإدارة المنتخب الوطني: لماذا لم يتم اختياري؟
+++++++++++++++++++
تحديات كبيرة
*المريخ تنتظره تحديات كبيرة في البطولة الإفريقية.. هل تعتقد أنك قادر على تقديم الإضافة؟
– أنا خبير بطولات إفريقية ، شاركت في مناسبات لا تحصى، لا أعتقد أنه  ستواجهني مشكلة في الظهور مع الأحمر في مرحلة المجموعات، أنا قدر التحدي،  وجاهز له ولا توجد لدي أدنى مشكلة في اللعب مع المريخ في الأبطال.
*ألا تتوقع أن تواجه صعوبات تمنعك من الظهور مع الأحمر؟
– أثق في قدراتي، وأعرف قدر نفسي وإمكانياتي، ولا أدخل مكانا إلا بعد  تقييم الأمور بالصورة المناسبة، إذا لم أكن واثقا في أن قدراتي ستجعلني  لاعبا سيضيف للمريخ، ما كنت لأجازف بتاريخي واسمي وأوقع في كشوفات الأحمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الممتاز غير منقولة تلفزيونياً



تفيد  المتابعات ان المباريات الثلاثة التي ستجري اليوم في افتتاح الدورة  الثانية للدوري الممتاز بملاعب الفاشر والابيض وكاودقلي غير منقولة  تلفزونياً لتأخر القناة الناقلة (قناة النيلين) في اجراء الترتيبات اللازمة  لنقل المباراة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات: سنحسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل قريباً


أكد الفاتح خضر مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا أن لجنة الاستئنافات 
العليا ستقوم بحسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل في غضون الساعات
 القليلة المقبلة مؤكداً أن كل ما يدور في الشارع الرياضي ماهي 
الا اجتهادات ضارة تؤدي إلى الصراعات والأزمات مشيراً إلى أن القرار 
النهائي لم يصدر بعد من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لأنه يتوقف على طلب
 الفحص وبعد ذلك سيخرج قرار اللجنة ومالم يحدث جديد سيكون قرار اللجنة
 السابق هو السائد حتى الآن وتابع: نعمل بمهنية كبيرة ونعرف القانون ولا نعرف
 الأندية والأشخاص وشعارنا أن نطبّق القانون حتى نرضي ضمائرنا وحتى نكون على 
قدر المسئولية التي تصدينا لها وأدينا قسم الولاء لها وبالتالي سنخرج بالقرار الذي يرضي
 ضمائرنا وقد لا يرضي كل الأطراف بالتأكيد لكن في النهاية نطبّق القانون ولا نعرف المجاملة لأي جهة.

















لو بتشتغلوا بمهنية و تطبيق القانون كان الأجدر بك أن تستقيل بعد حادثة سيدي به التي أجبرتم فيها على تغيير قراركم مع أن القانون كان واضحاً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
15 ساعة ·

يتقدم  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بالشكر لـ د. عثمان الحسن رئيس ملتقي مريخاب  الرياض للدعم المادي الذى قدمه لمعسكر المريخ بتونس بالتبرع بمبلغ 10 الف  ريال سعودي تسلهما السيد حاتم عبدالغفار امين المال ونائب رئيس البعثة فى  تونس , والشكر موصول لكل اعضاء الملتقي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺎﻣﺔ ﻟﻀﻔﺮ



ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺟﻌﻠﺖ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺿﻔﺮ ﺣﺮﻳﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺇﻣﺎ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺨﺼﺼﻪ ﻛﻤﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﺓً ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻀﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺟﻤﺔ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺬﻝ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﺟﻤﻴﻼً ﺃﻛﺪ ﺑﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺷﻬﻴﺔ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب على فترتين .. الأوغندي يسخر من سعيد وسانتوتشي يتحداه!

        الخميس 11 يونيو 2015 الساعة 4:18 


   تونس: خاص قوون


في إطار إعداده للإستحقاقات القادمة اجرى فريق المريخ تدريباً صباح أمس  بالملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج طلاسو بحضور جميع اللاعبين وغاب عنه لاعبو  المنتخب الذين غادروا المعسكر .


 واشتمل المران على الجوانب التكتيكية فقط واستمر لمدة ساعة ونصف

 وكان المدير الفني للفريق قد حاضر  اللاعبين في بداية الحصة التدريبية طالبهم بتحمل الضغط والتركيز في  التدريبات لقرب موعد المباريات التنافسية وذلك حتي يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية  ..
واظهر غارزيتو روحا طيبا واهتماما بالغا بلاعبيه قبل بداية الحصة التدريبية حيث حاز كل من سيلا واوكرا وديديه علي اهتمامه
حيث بادر المدرب بالإطمئنان على صحة اللاعبين ومدى تأثرهم بتدريبات الشاطئ  التي اجريت لهم امس الأول وطالب الفرنسي من المدلك خالد حبشكا بعمل مساج  لاوكرا حيث شكي اللاعب قبل بداية المران من بعض الالام في الظهر جراء  التدريبات الشاقة التي أجريت على الشاطئ ،ولكنه عاد اكثر نشاطا وحيوية بعد  ان خضع للمساج



 تدريبات تكتيكية

 شهدت التحضيرات التكتيكية التي خضع  له اللاعبون تدريبات مكثفة للاعبي الاطراف والوسط المتقدم والهجوم وكان  غارزيتو اوقف التدريبات اكثر من مرة لتصحيح الاخطاء ،وطالب اللاعبين بسرعة  نقل الهجمة والتركيز امام المرمى وعدم اضاعة الفرص ، وذكر لهم ان المرحة  القادمة لا تحتمل اضاعة الفرص ولابد ان يكون الجميع في قمة التركيز حتى  نكسب المباريات



 كوفي يحرز أجمل هدف

 ظهر المحترف الغاني كوفي فرانسيس  بصورة رائعة ومنسجما وحماسيا ونفذ التدريبات بدقة وقام بالانفراد بالحارس  ايهاب زغبير الذي خرج من مرماه لملاقاته ،ولكن الغاني لعب الكرة بمهارة  عالية خلف ايهاب الذي كان يتوقع ان يراوغه او يسدد بقوة واحتفل كوفي على  طريقته الخاصة بالهدف الجميل الذي أحرزه وطالب بدخول الحارس الاوغندي جمال  سالم حتى يلقى نفس مصير زميله ايهاب



 تماريــــن سباحــــــــــة  خضع  اللاعبون الي تمارين سباحة وجاكوزي مباشرة بعد نهاية التدريبات بالملعب  حيث طالب غارزيتو اللاعبين بالذهاب الى حوض السباحة مباشرة 
و اجرى الفريق الأحمر تدريبا عند الخامسة والنصف مساء أمس بالتوقيت المحلي  استمر لمدة ساعة واشتمل المران علي تدريبات اختبار السرعة والقدرات البدنية  وقسم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الي مجموعات كل مجموعة بها ثلاثة لاعبين  ويتنافس فيها اللاعبون على الوصول لثلاثة كرات موضوعة امام المرمى بعد أداء  عدة حركات وتجاوز العلامات بوضعيات مختلفة .. وبعدها اجرى الجهاز الفني  تقسيمة بين الرمادي والاصفر على ان تلعب الكرة بالرأس فقط انتهت بالتعادل  بهدفين لكل احرز للاصفر كوفي ومازن شمس الفلاح وللرمادي علي جعفر واوكرا  ..يذكر ان انطونيو غارزيتو شارك مع الفريق الاصفر وبرز بشكل لافت كل من  سيلا وكوفي وسلمون ..
بعد نهاية التمرين اخضع الجهاز الفني السداسي سيلا ، الريح علي ،مازن ، بله  جابر، بخيت خميس ، عمر بخيت لتمارين خاصة في التمركز السليم والضغط على  حامل الكرة وكيفية الوقوف والتحرك مع تمرير الكرة وعدم ترك المساحات وتغطية  ظهر الزميل


  الأوغندي يسخر من المصري


 سخر الاوغندي جمال سالم من زميله  ايمن سعيد والذي فشل في تسجيل هدف من الكرة المحسنة التي مررت له وهو في  مواجه المرمى والتي لعبها عالية وسط ضحكات جمال سالم ، وهو ماأشاع جواً من  المرح في التدريب ، وحاول سعيد الحديث مع سالم قائلاً له انه سوف يسجل في  مرماه من ركلة جزاء ولكن مدرب الحراس طالبه بالمحاولة في التدريب القادم ..
الى ذلك تحدى مدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوتشي جمال سالم وطلب منه ان يسدد ركلة  جزاء واحدة وذهب الي ابعد من ذلك وقال له انه سوف يقف مقلوباً اي وجهه  متجه على الشباك وظهره للملعب وبالفعل نفذ وعده وفشل جمال في اسكان الكرة  الشباك



 إصابة طفيفة لايهاب زغبير

 تعرض الحارس ايهاب زغبير الى اصابة  طفيفة عندما حاول التقاط تسديدة مجدي عبد اللطيف واصيب بعدها اللاعب في  اصبع يده اليمنى ،وتدخل الجهاز الطبي واجرى له الاسعافات الاولية وعاد  اللاعب للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخوض تجربته الثانية بتونس أمام الأولمبي مساء اليوم 			 				 		 					     
 
 يخوض   المريخ في الخامسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت تونس السابعة بتوقيت السودان   تجربته الودية الثانية من خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بتونس حيث يواجه   الأولمبي التونسي على ملعب المنزه بالعاصمة تونس، وسيمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو   المدير الفني للمريخ فرصة المشاركة للعناصر التي لم تشارك في مباراة رابطة   المحترفين أمس الأول إلى جانب الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت ومحمد   سيلا، وسيمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة في الفترة الصباحية على أن   يتوجهوالملعب المنزه لمواجهة الأولمبي التونسي عصر اليوم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو سعيد بتألق سيلا وبالمستوى الرفيع لعمر بخيت			 				 		 					     
 
 أبدى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء سعادته بالمستوى الرفيع  الذي  قدمه المدافع الجديد محمد سيلا وقال إن تألق اللاعب في التدريبات وفي   التجربة الإعدادية الأولى أمام منتخب المحترفين جعله يفكر بجدية في   الاعتماد عليه في قائمته الرئيسية ذاكراً أن كل مواصفات المدافع الجيد   تتوافر في سيلا لذلك سيتيح له المزيد من الفرص حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل   الأساسي، كما امتدح غارزيتو المستوى الرفيع لعمر بخيت وقال إن عمر أكد له   استعداده للوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية بالحماس الكبير الذي أدى   به التدريبات مشيراً إلى أن عمر تتوافر فيه ميزات يفتقدها وسط المريخ بشدة   خاصة في جانب التمريرات الطويلة من الوسط إلى الهجوم ذاكراً أن عمر أتاح   ثلاث فرص لبكري المدينة وديديه في حالة انفراد تام بتمريرات نوعية وطولية   الأمر الذي يجعله مرشحاً لإحداث نقلة كبرى في وسط المريخ. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الممتاز يعاود الانطلاق اليوم بثلاث مباريات.. والاتحاد يتجاهل مذكرة المريخ 			 				 		 					     
  تجاهل   اجتماع مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنتخب الوطني تماماً  ولم  يناقش تعثر تحضيراته للمباراة الأفريقية الأولى أمام منتخب سيراليون  التي  ستُقام الأحد ولم يتطرق للفشل الذريع للبرنامج الإعدادي للمنتخب بعد  أن  فشلت كل الخطط التي وضعها الاتحاد لتجهيز صقور الجديان بصورة مثالية   للتصفيات الأفريقية، وبرغم أن مازدا أعد تقريراً متكاملاً عن المشاكل التي   تواجه إعداد المنتخب ودفع به لاتحاد الكرة الا أن الاتحاد لم يناقش  التقرير  ولم يتطرق لأمر المنتخب برغم أن مباراة سيراليون تبقت لها 72 ساعة  فقط،  وعقد معتصم جعفر اجتماعاً ثلاثياً مع ضابطي الاتحاد أسامة عطا  المنان ومجدي  شمس الدين السكرتير وحضر الطريفي الصديق جزءً من الاجتماع  الذي تطرق لما  يدور في لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ومن المتوقع أن يتحرك  اتحاد الكرة مع لجنة  الاستئنافات من أجل حسم ملف مباراة المريخ والأمل في  غضون الساعات القليلة  المقبلة بصورة نهائية تضع حداً للجدل قبل انطلاقة  مباريات النصف الثاني من  الموسم.


الاتحاد يتجاهل مذكرة المريخ في اجتماعه أمس
دفع   نادي المريخ بمذكرة ساخنة لمجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة بخصوص الاستهداف الذي   يتعرض له النادي من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وبصورة خاصة مقررها عوض أحمد   طه الا أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد تجاهل المذكرة ولم يتطرق لها مطلقاً وتقرر أن   يقوم الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة بالرد على الرسائل الواردة من   عدة أندية من بينها المريخ لأن الاجتماع لم يكن مُخصصاً لمناقشة تلك   المذكرات والتي لم تكن في الأصل في أجندة الاجتماع. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
الغاني كوفي			 				 		 					     : لا أريد الحديث عن قرار شطبي لأنها مرحلة وانتهت

 رفض   الغاني كوفي لاعب وسط المريخ في حديث أجرته معه الصدى من تونس الحديث عن   تداعيات قرار الاستغناء عنه من الكشوفات الحمراء في فترة التسجيلات   التكميلية الماضية ومن ثم التأمين على بقائه بعد ذلك وقال كوفي: المهم أنني   مازلت لاعباً في الفرقة الحمراء ومازالت الفرصة سانحة أمامي للمشاركة مع   زملائي في قيادة المريخ لتحقيق لقب دوري الأبطال، لا أريد الحديث عن قرار   شطبي، فهذه مرحلة وانتهت     والآن أنا في مرحلة جديدة وهدفي هو تحقيق كل  البطولات المطروحة في الساحة  مع المريخ وعلاقتي مع الجهاز الفني بالفرقة  الحمراء مميزة للغاية وكذلك  علاقتي مع كل اللاعبين على درجة عالية من  التميز وغارزيتو تحدث معي حديثاً  طيباً ومنحني دفعة قوية حتى أقدم أفضل  ماعندي مع الفرقة الحمراء وذكر كوفي  أنه مدين بالكثير لجماهير المريخ على  مواقفها الرائعة معي منذ بداية مشواري  مع الفرقة الحمراء لأن التشجيع  الكبير الذي وجدته من جماهير المريخ كان  كلمة السر في كل النجاحات التي  حققتها في النصف الأول من الموسم ومثلما  ساندتني الجماهير بقوة وفعلت كل  شئ من أجل استمراريتي سأرد لها التحية  بأفضل منها وسأبذل قصارى جهدي مع  زملائي حتى نحقق كل تطلعات هذه الجماهير  ولن نخذل تلك الجماهير وسأكون على  قدر ثقتها الكبيرة وسأهديها لقب دوري  الأبطال. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المشجع التونسي الأشهر خليفة الربحي : تجولت بدراجتي في 150 دولة لتشجيع نسور قرطاج وأتمنى المدينة بالدوري التونسي 
أعرف المشجع السوداني تمساح والأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة لن تصمد أمام الأحمر
  تونس ـ وليد الطاهر
يُعتبر  المشجع التونسي  الأشهر خليفة الربحي من المشجعين المعروفين في تونس حيث  عُرف بمناصرته  الدائمة للمنتخب التونسي الأول الذي تنقل خلفه في 150 دولة  بدراجته  البخارية من أجل تشجيع نسور قرطاج، الربحي يعرف الكثير عن السودان  الذي  زاره من قبل ويعرف مشجع المريخ الشهير تمساح ويتمنى أن يحترف بكري  المدينة  بالدوري التونسي ولديه ثقة كبيرة في أن الأحمر سيمضي بخطوات واثقة  في  مجموعات دوري الأبطال كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية.    
  في البدء قال خليفة  الربحي إنه زار السودان مثلما زار غيره 150 دولة تنقل  اليها بدراجته من  أجل مساندة نسور قرطاج في مختلف المسابقات الأفريقية  والعالمية وأشار إلى  أنه يعرف المشجع السوداني الشهير تمساح الذي يشجع  المريخ مثلما يعرف  الأحمر الذي يعتبر من أكبر الأندية في السودان ورشّح  الربحي الأحمر للحصول  على لقب دوري الأبطال هذا العام كونه بلغ مرحلة  المجموعات على حساب فريق  كبير وعملاق بقامة الترجي التونسي، وأبدى المشجع  خليفة إعجابه الشديد  بمهاجم المريخ المرعب بكري المدينة وقال إنه حالياً من  أميز المهاجمين في  دوري الأبطال وأنه أحدث نقلة كبرى في الأداء الهجومي  للفرقة الحمراء وتمنى  الربحي ان ينتقل المدينة لخوض تجربة احترافية بالدوري  التونسي حتى يقترب  أكثر من الدوريات الأوروبية.
الثلاثي الجزائري لن يصمد أمام الأحمر
رشّح  خليفة الربحي  المريخ لتصدر مجموعته بجدارة والوصول إلى نصف نهائي دوري  الأبطال واستبعد  أن تنجح الأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة في الصمود أمام الاحمر  مبيناً أن  الفارق كبير بين المريخ ومولودية العلمة واتحاد العاصمة ويمكن  لوفاق سطيف  أن ينافس الأحمر على صدارة المجموعة.
الجنيد يلهب المدرجات بالتشجيع
أكد  خليفة أنه لن يتخلى  مطلقاً عن دراجته النارية التي تنقل بها عبر العديد من  الدول وسافر بها  إلى أقاصي الدنيا وعبّر عن سعادته الكبيرة بزيارته  للسودان البلد الجميل  الرائع الذي يضم شعب كريم وأصيل يحتفي بالضيوف أيما  احتفاء ويبالغ في  إكرامهم وقال إنه يعرف مشجع المريخ الشهير الجنيد مصطفى  الذي ظل يلهب  المدرجات بطبله المشهور مبيناً أنه متى ما سنحت له الفرصة  لمشاهدة مباراة  في الدوري السوداني لا يهدرها ويفضّل أن يتابع المباريات  التي تجمع بين  الهلال والمريخ.
راجي نجم المعسكر الأول
تحدث  خليفة الربحي عن  معسكر المريخ بتونس وقال إنه يمضي بصورة طيبة وبانضباط لا  مثيل له الأمر  الذي يؤكد بأن الأحمر هذا العام يريد ان يقول كلمته بقوة في  دوري الأبطال  وأن يحقق لقب البطولة وامتدح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للفرقة الحمراء  ووصفه بالمدرب المميز الذي استطاع أن يضع بصمته في كل  الأندية التي أشرف  على تدريبها ورأى الربحي أن غارزيتو لعب دوراً كبيراً في  الإطاحة بالترجي  بفضل التكتيك المميز الذي تعامل به مع تلك المباراة وعلّق  الربحي على  مستوى نجوم الفرقة الحمراء من خلال معسكر تونس وتوّج راجي  نجماً للمعسكر  بلا منازع مبيناً أنه كان حريصاً على متابعة التدريبات التي  أجراها المريخ  في الفترة الأخيرة في ملعب قريب من الذي يتدرب عليه المنتخب  التونسي،  وتوقّع خليفة أن يودّع منتخب تونس الحظ السيئ الذي لازمه في  الفترة  الأخيرة وأن يسير بخطوات واثقة حتى يتأهل إلى نهائيات  أمم  أفريقيا بالجابون ويحقق اللقب مؤكداً أنه سيكون حريصاً على مرافقة  المنتخب  التونسي في كل رحلاته حتى يحقق أحلام وطموحات الجماهير التونسية.
المريخ لم يتأهل بالصدفة
عاد  الربحي للحديث عن  مباراة المريخ أمام الترجي وقال إن الأحمر لم يكن مقنعاً  في مباراة الذهاب  برغم أنه حقق الفوز بهدف لذلك كانت الجماهير التونسية  تتوقع أن يعود  الترجي بقوة في جولة الإياب وأن يحقق انتصاراً كبيراً على  المريخ قياساً  بتجاربه السابقة مع الأندية السودانية لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن  الأحمر أقنع  الجميع في جولة الإياب وكاد أن يفرض هزيمة كبيرة على الترجي  في عقر داره  بعد أن أنهى الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف ضفر وكاد أن يسجل في  الشوط الثاني  عن بطريق بكري المدينة وسالمون وكوفي لولا سوء الحظ.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو يدرّب المدافعين ولاعبي المحور على نقل الهجمة



  ركّز غارزيتو في التدريب المسائي الذي أجراه الفريق أمس على تدريب  المدافعين ولاعبي الوسط المتأخر على بناء الهجمة بطريقة صحيحة من الدفاع  إلى أطراف الملعب ثم الوسط مروراً بالأطراف من جديد مع إرسال الكرات  المعكوسة أمام المرمى على أن يتولى المهاجمون ترجمتها إلى أهداف وتدرب على  هذه التمارين علي جعفر والريح علي وسيلا ومازن شمس الفلاح وبخيت خميس وبلة  جابر وعمر بخيت وظل غارزيتو طوال هذه التدريبات يعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء حتى  اطمأن على تنفيذ الطريقة التي شدّد عليها بصورة ممتازة.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ثلاثي في المحور



 سيحافظ الفرنسي غارزيتو على الثلاثي عمر بخيت  والنيجيري سالمون وأيمن سعيد في المحور منذ البداية في مباراة اليوم بعد أن  أظهرت هذه الثلاثية درجة عالية من الانسجام والتناغم في القيام بالواجبات  الدفاعية بصورة صارمة مع الإسهام في صناعة اللعب بصورة متميزة حيث لكل  ميزاته في صناعة اللعب، وتخصص عمر بخيت في إرسال التمريرات الطويلة من  الوسط خلف المدافعين في حين يجيد أيمن سعيد التمريرات البينية مع تميز  سالمون في التسديد القوي خارج منطقة الجزاء مع مشاركة ابراهيم محجوب وحيداً  في صناعة اللعب من الوسط وربما حل أوكراه بديلاً له في حين يتوقع أن يشارك  عبده جابر وديديه في المقدمة الهجومية منذ البداية بعد أن دفع به غارزيتو  في الشوط الثاني أمام منتخب رابطة المحترفين واطمأن على أن المهاجم  الإيفواري في درجة ممتازة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية التي تمكّنه من  المشاركة بصورة طبيعية ويسعى غارزيتو من خلال هذه التجارب لدعم تجانس  الثلاثي الجديد سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه مع المجموعة حيث وضح أن سيلا لا  يحتاج للكثير من الوقت حتى يتفاهم مع أمير كمال في حين لعب عمر بخيت في  الوسط وكأنه يلعب للأحمر منذ سنوات بحُكم أن هذا الثنائي شارك كثيراً في  الدوري السوداني لكن القادم الجديد ديديه سيكون بحاجة للمزيد من المشاركة  حتى يفهم طريقة لعب زملائه ليلعب بانسجام أكبر مع المجموعة في المرحلة  المقبلة.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*سيلا يحافظ على موقعه في الدفاع



  ينتظر أن يدفع غارزيتو بالإيفواري محمد سيلا منذ البداية في متوسط الدفاع  للمرة الثانية على التوالي حتى يتأكد أكثر من جاهزيته لقيادة دفاع المريخ  في المرحلة المقبلة، وكان غارزيتو امتدح المستوى الذي قدمه سيلا في مباراة  رابطة المحترفين أمس الأول بعد أن شكّل ثنائية رائعة بينه والمدافع الأول  بالفريق أمير كمال، وقد يشرك غارزيتو علي جعفر أو الريح علي في متوسط  الدفاع إلى جانب سيلا في مباراة اليوم على أن يشارك البديل في الشوط الثاني  من المباراة، وعلى الأطراف سيمنح غارزيتو الفرصة للاعب الشاب بخيت  للمشاركة على الطرف الأيسر بحيث لا يتواجد سوى بخيت المتخصص في هذه الوظيفة  بعد انضمام مصعب عمر للمنتخب الأول، أما على خانة الظهير الأيمن سيختار  غارزيتو بلة جابر أو اللاعب الشاب مازن شمس الفلاح للمشاركة في المباراة  منذ البداية على أن يجلس الآخر على دكة البدلاء.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*تونس ـ وليد الطاهر


  يخوض المريخ في الخامسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت تونس السابعة بتوقيت السودان  تجربته الودية الثانية من خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بتونس حيث يواجه  الأولمبي التونسي على ملعب المنزه بالعاصمة تونس، وسيمنح الفرنسي غارزيتو  المدير الفني للمريخ فرصة المشاركة للعناصر التي لم تشارك في مباراة رابطة  المحترفين أمس الأول إلى جانب الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه،  وسيمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة في الفترة الصباحية على أن يتوجهوا  لملعب المنزه لمواجهة الأولمبي التونسي عصر اليوم.
  سيركّز الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على تشكيلته في المباراة  الودية التي سيخوضها مساء اليوم أمام الأولمبي التونسي على العناصر التي لم  تظهر في مباراة الفريق الأولى أمام رابطة المحترفين أمس الأول إلى جانب  إشراك الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه وثلاثي الفريق الرديف  مازن شمس الفلاح وشيبون وابراهيم محجوب وسيحرص الفرنسي غارزيتو على الوقوف  أكثر على مدى استفادة اللاعبين من التدريبات الأخيرة التي نفّذها الفريق في  معسكره الحالي بتونس، وسيركّز الفرنسي على هذه التجربة أكثر على اعتبار  أنها الأخيرة للفريق قبل عودة البعثة للخرطوم يوم الأحد المقبل والانخراط  في الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق على صعيد دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال  بالاضافة إلى مباريات الفريق في مسابقة كأس السودان والقسم الثاني من  الدوري، وسيعمل الفرنسي على الاستفادة من غياب اللاعبين الدوليين والذين  غادروا للخرطوم من أجل إتاحة الفرصة لأكبر من عناصره في مباراة اليوم أمام  الأولمبي التونسي بحيث يتوقع أن يشرك الحارس ايهاب زغبير في المرمى منذ  البداية على أن يجلس اليوغندي جمال سالم على مقاعد البدلاء خاصة وأن الأخير  التحق بمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء قبل أيام معدودة وسيعمل مدرب الحراس الفرنسي  نيكولاس على التركيز أكثر على جمال سالم حتى يتأكد من جاهزية الحارس الأول  للفريق لحماية مرمى المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم وتحديداً على صعيد  دور المجموعات.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*نفى زكي بشدة أن يكون قد قلّد توقيع مجدي شمس الدين في خطاب إيقاف اللاعب  بكري المدينة مشيراً إلى أنه وقّع بصفته الشخصية وبالمنصب الذي يشغله  وأضاف: وقّعت على الخطاب ولم أفكّر مطلقاً في تقليد توقيع مجدي شمس الدين  ثم أن توقيعي في الأصل لا يشبه توقيع مجدي ولذلك فضّلت أن أقول الحقيقة  الكاملة عبر الصدى حتى تملّك المعلومة الصحيحة للقارئ.
 من الصدى
  برغم هذا الحديث الصادر من زكي عباس الا أن الخطاب الذي تحصلت الصدى على  نسخة منه يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن زكي لم يكن صادقاً في حديثه لأنه  لا إشارة لتوقيعه في ذلك الخطاب لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، محتوى الخطاب تحدث  عن إيقاف مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة إلى جانب كمال دحية نائب مديرالكرة  بالمريخ وجاء الخطاب ممهوراً بتوقيع مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم في تقليد واضح للتوقيع الذي ظل يمهر به مجدي كل  مخاطبات اتحاد الكرة ولعل هذه الصورة التي تنشرها الصحيفة لذلك الخطاب تؤكد  بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن توقيع مجدي حاضر في ذلك الخطاب وأن محاولة زكي  لإنقاذ من قام بالتوقيع إنابة عن مجدي دون علمه ستنتهي إلى فشل ذريع سيما  وأن طلب الفحص الذي دفع به الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للجنة الاستئنافات  العليا أشار إلى أن خطاب إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة عن المشاركة في تلك  المباراة صادر عن جهة مجهولة الهوية ولا أحد يعرف الشخص الذي وقّع على ذلك  الخطاب والأخطر من ذلك أن خطابات الإيقاف الإجرائي لا تصدر الا من سكرتير  الاتحاد ولا يجوز إصدارها من نائبه أو معاونيه وبالتالي فإن ادعاء زكي بأنه  من وقّع خطاب إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة من شأنه أن ينسف القضية من أصلها  وأن يعتبر الإيقاف باطلاً لأن زكي غير مخوّل له بإصدار الخطاب والتوقيع  عليه من أصله.
 مجدي يتعهد بالحسم خلال أسبوع
 الأستاذ مجدي  شمس الدين سكرتير اتحاد الكرة أكد في تصريحات لموقع كوورة أن حسم أمر  مباراة المريخ والأمل بصورة نهائية سيكون الأسبوع المقبل حتى يضع اتحاد  الكرة حداً للجدل قبل انطلاقة النصف الثاني من الموسم وأمّن مجدي شمس الدين  على استقلالية لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وعلى احترام الاتحاد للقرارات  الصادرة عن تلك اللجنة، ولكن سيكون النصف الثاني من الموسم على المحك حال  إصدار الكرة لقرار يؤمّن فيه على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بإعادة  مباراة المريخ والأمل لأن هذه الخطوة تعني انسحاب المريخ من مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز مهما كانت تبعات هذا القرار بعد أن شعر مجلس إدارة المريخ أنه  يتعرض لاستهداف لا مثيل له وصل مرحلة أن يتسلم النادي خطاباً رسمياً يسمح  له بمشاركة لاعبه بكري المدينة في مباراة تنافسية وعندما يمتثل المريخ لذلك  الخطاب يتعرض للعقوبة وكأنه من أصدر ذلك الخطاب وبالتالي فإن أي قرار  بإعادة المباراة لا تفسير له غير أن اتحاد الكرة يسعى مع سبق الإصرار  والترصد لنسف الموسم الكروي.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*أبدى  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء سعادته بالمستوى الرفيع الذي  قدمه المدافع الجديد محمد سيلا وقال إن تألق اللاعب في التدريبات وفي  التجربة الإعدادية الأولى أمام منتخب المحترفين جعله يفكر بجدية في  الاعتماد عليه في قائمته الرئيسية ذاكراً أن كل مواصفات المدافع الجيد  تتوافر في سيلا لذلك سيتيح له المزيد من الفرص حتى يأخذ موقعه في التشكيل  الأساسي، كما امتدح غارزيتو المستوى الرفيع لعمر بخيت وقال إن عمر أكد له  استعداده للوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية بالحماس الكبير الذي أدى  به التدريبات مشيراً إلى أن عمر تتوافر فيه ميزات يفتقدها وسط المريخ بشدة  خاصة في جانب التمريرات الطويلة من الوسط إلى الهجوم ذاكراً أن عمر أتاح  ثلاث فرص لبكري المدينة وديديه في حالة انفراد تام بتمريرات نوعية وطولية  الأمر الذي يجعله مرشحاً لإحداث نقلة كبرى في وسط المريخ.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*من صفحة جمال سالم علي الفيس بوك








*

----------


## عز الدين

*مباريات اليوم في الممتاز غير منقولة تلفزيونياً



 تفيد المتابعات ان المباريات الثلاثة التي ستجري اليوم في افتتاح الدورة  الثانية للدوري الممتاز بملاعب الفاشر والابيض وكاودقلي غير منقولة  تلفزونياً لتأخر القناة الناقلة (قناة النيلين) في إجراء الترتيبات اللازمة  لنقل المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*أكملت  الرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية كافة الإستعدادات لتشجيع صقور  الجديان في مباراة سيراليون لحساب التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم  الإفريقية 2017م بالجابون المحدد لها يوم الأحد المقبل وعقدت ظهر أمس  إجتماعاً ناجحاً برئاسة مأمون عبد الله وبحضور عدد كبير من قيادات روابط  المشجعين وتم الإتفاق علي تنظيم التشجيع داخل المدرجات ومؤازرة اللاعبين  منذ بداية المباراة وحتي نهايتها وتقرر كذلك أن تكون الرابطة حضوراً في  تدريب المنتخب يومي الخميس والجمعة.
 من جهته ناشد مأمون عبد الله رئيس  الرابطة جميع روابط المشجعين في الأندية وقياداتهم ومحبي كرة القدم الحضور  المبكر لإستاد الخرطوم ومؤازرة اللاعبين وتشجيعهم حتي يتحقق الإنتصار.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*في المران المسائي للمريخ
 غارزيتو يركّز على التهديف والتمرير بالرأس
  أجرى المريخ تدريباً مسائياً استمر لمدة ساعتين واشتمل المران على تدريبات  الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات والسرعة وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية ومن ثم حوّل  اللاعبين إلى لعب الكرة بالرأس وتسجيل الأهداف بالرأس مع تبادل الكرة  بالرأس ايضاً.
 بتوقيت السودان سبعة ونص
  التمرين المسائي استمر لمدة ساعتين وقام بدأ بتمارين تكتيك وتمارين سرعة  ولياقة وتكتيك واعتمد فيها على الجهد البدني وانتهت التقسيمة بهدفين لكل  مجموعة بعد أن تألق جمال سالم وايهاب زغبير في حراسة مرمى الفريقين ويتوقع  أن يعمل غارزيتو على إتاحة الفرصة للحارسين في مباراة اليوم على مدار  الشوطين.
 في المران الصباحي للمريخ
 غارزيتو يطالب اللاعبين باستخدام أسلوب اللعب الضاغط
  أدى المريخ تدريباً ساخناً صباح أمس في الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج  بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا سداسي المنتخب الذين غادروا للخرطوم واشتمل  المران على الجوانب التكتيكية فقط واستمر لساعة ونصف حيث بدأ المران  بمحاضرة مطولة من غارزيتو الذي طالب اللاعبين بضرورة استخدام أسلوب اللعب  الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة كما طالب اللاعبين بتحمل البرنامج الضاغط الذي  ينتظرهم لأن انطلاقة النصف الثاني للموسم باتت وشيكة ونفّذ اللاعبون مختلف  التدريبات بصورة متميزة للغاية حيث ركّز غارزيتو كثيراً على الأطراف والوسط  المتقدم والهجوم في كيفية نقل الهجمة من الدفاع للهجوم والتعامل مع الفرص  المتاحة بدقة متناهية وظل غارزيتو يتحدث مع أي لاعب يهدر فرصة في التدريب  بأن الاستحقاقات القادمة صعبة للغاية وتفرض على اللاعبين التعامل بدرجة  عالية من الدقة والتركيز.
 جمال سالم يسخر من تسديدة طائشة لأيمن سعيد
  سخر اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس المرمى من زميله أيمن سعيد الذي فشل في  التسجيل في المران الصباحي من تمريرة محسنة من كوفي وصلته على مشارف منطقة  الجزاء فأرسل تسديدة خيالية بعيداً عن المرمى الأمر الذي جعل جمال سالم  يصفّق له لكن أيمن تحدث مع سالم وتحداه بالتسجيل في مرماه من خارج منطقة  الجزاء وتكررت المحاولة من أيمن أكثر من مرة دون أن ينجح في الوصول إلى  شباك جمال سالم الذي كان في قمة تألقه في تدريبات الفريق أمس حتى يؤمّن  موقفه في ظل قدوم مدرب حراس جديد.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*نجم نسور قرطاج: كماشة أندية الجزائر ليست مشكلة للأحمر
 قلل اللاعب الدولي التونسي فرجاني ساسي نجم فريق ميتز الفرنسي ومنتخب نسور  قرطاج من وقوع المريخ في كماشة ثلاثة أندية جزائرية في المجموعة الثانية  من دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. مضيفاً أن الفرقة الحمراء مطالبة  بحصد نقاط أم درمان التسع وهي كفيلة بصعود المريخ للدور ربع النهائي وترك  الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة التنافس على البطاقة الثانية.. وأضاف نجم المنتخب  التونسي أن نجاح المريخ في إقصاء الترجي التونسي وضعه تحت المجهر تماماً  وجعله أحد أبرز المرشحين للتتويج بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 من جهة أخرى،  هنأ فرجاني ساسي المريخ بتعاقده مع العاجي ديديه ليبري زميله السابق في  الصفاقسي التونسي.. وقال إن المريخ سيجني الفائدة الكاملة من تعاقده مع  لاعب خبير باللعب الأفريقي وقادر على صناعة الفارق للفرقة الحمراء.. مضيفاً  أن ليبري لاعب متعدد المهام داخل الملعب سواء في صناعة اللعب أو في إحراز  الأهداف.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*عمر بخيت يجدد ذكرى قميص إيداهور


 تواصلت حمى الأرقام في قمرت التونسية  بين نجوم الفريق الجدد الذين انضموا في فترة التسجيلات الصيفية والقدامى.  حيث بودلت بعض الأرقام وتربص أكثر من لاعب بالرقم 10. وكان أيمن سعيد أول  من طلب ارتداء قميص ألان وانغا غير أن الايفواري ليبري ظفر به، في الوقت  الذي ارتدى فيه نجم الأحمر الجديد عمر بخيت القميص رقم 22 الخاص بلاعب  الفريق الراحل إيداهور بعد أن علقت المشاركات بالرقم المذكور منذ وفاة نجم  المريخ النيجيري ليعود المعلم الصغير ويحيي ذكرى الرقم من جديد.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مازدا يعفي لاعبي المريخ من تمرين المنتخب بالأمس


 بسبب تعرض سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب للإرهاق نتيجة الرحلة الطويلة من تونس  مروراً بالدوحة ومن ثم إلي الخرطوم.. منح المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني  محمد عبدالله لاعبي المريخ راحة عن تدريب أمس الأربعاء.. حتى لا يتعرضوا  لمزيد من الحمل البدني.. وسيشاركون في تدريبات اليوم الخميس.. وسيصل لاعبو  الهلال فجر اليوم الخميس على أن يشاركوا في تدريب المساء.. وسمح الجهاز  الفني لصقور الجديان لبقية لاعبي الأندية الأخرى التي ستلعب في بطولة  الممتاز التي ستنطلق اليوم بالانضمام لفرقهم بالمدن المختلفة للمشاركة في  الجولة الأولى من الدورة الثاني من الممتاز.




*

----------


## عز الدين

*لقاء خاص بين غارزيتو ومدرب نسور قرطاج
 التقى الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو  المدير الفني لنادي المريخ بمدرب المنتخب التونسي البلجيكي بفندق قرطاج  طلسو، مقر إقامة معسكر المريخ والمنتخب التونسي، ودار حديث مطول بين  المدربين. حيث شرح غارزيتو للبلجيكي أن المريخ اختار تونس لتنفيذ برنامجه  الإعدادي استعدادا للاستحقاقات الأفريقية بعد أن وصل المريخ لدوري  المجموعات أبطال أفريقيا، وأوضح الفرنسي أن المريخ فضل تنفيذ تحضيراته  بشمال أفريقيا وفي أجواء مشابهة للمرحلة التنافسية المقبلة للفريق. حيث  يصطدم الأحمر بثلاثة أندية جزائرية في الدور ربع النهائي.. وتحدث مدرب  المنتخب التونسي البلجيكي متمنيا التوفيق للفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو وفريقه  والذهاب بعيدا في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وفي ختام جلستهما تمنى غارزيتو أن  ينجح المنتخب التونسي في تحقيق الفوز على منتخب جيبوتي الجمعة المقبل في  التصفيات المؤهلة لأمم أفريقيا.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*كان  النجم الغاني فرانسيس كوفي في قمة تألقه في تدريب المريخ أمس حيث لعب  بمزاج رايق وبحماس لا مثيل له بعد الدفعة المعنوية الكبيرة التي منحها له  غارزيتو وفي تمارين الانفراد التام بالمرمى كان كوفي الأكثر تركيزاً  والأكثر دقةً في الاستفادة من حالات الانفراد وترجمتها إلى أهداف واستطاع  أن يسجل هدفاً جميلاً في مرمى ايهاب زغبير عندما انفرد وتوقّع زغبير أن  يحاول كوفي مراوغته بيد أن الأخير لعب الكرة خلفه مقصية بصورة رائعة وجميلة  نالت إعجاب الفرنسي غارزيتو وطالب كوفي جمال سالم بأن يحل بديلاً لزغبير حتى يسجل في مرماه بنفس طريقة ايهاب زغبير .
 انطونيو مدرباً لمواطنه نيكولاس
  قبل بداية التدريب الصباحي للفرقة الحمراء أخضع انطونيو غارزيتو مواطنه  نيكولاس مدرب الحراس الجديد لتمارين التصدي للتسديد القوي من خارج منطقة  الجزاء وأظهر انطونيو قدرات عالية في التسديد القوي لكن مدرب الحراس  نيكولاس لفت أنظار الجميع برشاقته وقدراته العالية في التصدي للعديد من  التسديدات القوية ببراعة متناهية وجرى التدريب الصباحي في أجواء مثالية  تعكس الترابط الكبير بين جميع أفراد الفرقة الحمراء طوال فترة المعسكر  الناجح بتونس.
 مدرب الحراس يكسب التحدي مع جمال سالم
 تحدى  نيكولاس سانتوتشي اليوغندي جمال سالم حامي عرين الفرقة الحمراء بأن يفشل في  التسجيل في مرماه من علامة الجزاء وذهب لأبعد من ذلك وأكد لجمال أنه سيدير  ظهره للمرمى ومع ذلك لن يستطيع أن يسجل الأخير وتصدى جمال سالم للكرة لكن  الفرنسي كسب الرهان ونجح في التصدي للركلة ثم دخل جمال سالم في ذات التحدي  ونجح هو الآخر في التصدي لركلتي جزاء من مدرب الحراس نيكولاس.
 إصابة طفيفة لايهاب زغبير
  تعرض ايهاب زغبير حارس مرمى المريخ لإصابة طفيفة في يده اليمنى أثناء  التدريب الصباحي عندما حاول التصدي لتسديدة قوية أرسلها مجدي عبد اللطيف  بيسراه وأجرى الجهاز الطبي الإسعافات اللازمة لايهاب وبعد أن اطمأن عليه  سمح له بالعودة والمشاركة في التمارين بصورة طبيعية.





*

----------

